# High short hood kit



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Who would be interested in a high short hood kit and how many would you want? I have been toying with building for myself but I remember a thread were a few guys were wanting some. Also working on the high mount bell bracket also. First ones would be drop in replacement for the Aristo low short hoods. If enough are wanted I could try and do some for USAT also.Not sure of a price yet get it figured out. 
Later Jason


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a lot of folks asked about this on the AC forum but it fell on deaf ears. Might be something I would even consider, but i'd only need two. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I would take one *


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

I also have a mold made for control stands that match the Aristo control stands. They are $9.00 for 2 plus shipping.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Hate to seem to be an idiot but what engine is this for?


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

The high hoods are for modeling Norfolk Southern or ex.NS engines gp40, sd45, sd40-2, etc, etc. The control stands are to do an accurate cab interior as most of Norfolk Southern's engines have 2 control stands in the cab. Also for use in USAT engines that you may want a more accurate control stand in the cab. They are more for people wanting to build scale models instead of just taking it out of the box and putting on the rails.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

It'd be alright to make up a few of the hi-hood kits as long as U don't expect to retire off the proceeds, 
there probably won't be a big demand... Aristo had to almost giveaway the last of the SD-45 hi-hoods 
they made a few years ago to get rid of them... A lot of people screamed and hollered for them, but when 
they arrived, a lot of them disappeared into the woodwork rather quickly...
Paul R...


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

No I'm not planning on retiring from it. Wife informed me she'll only let me do this if I get interest from at least 10-15 people. So I am going to try and post on Aristo forum also.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a good idea to post over there. They frown on those types of post. Later RJD


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I know but I did it anyway. If they don't like it they can delete it. It might help them to sell more gp40's though having a high hood option may help. 
Later Jason


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Aristo forum has done well posting still there with a lot of reply's. 

Going for $15 for high hood and bell bracket. The control stands have reduced to 2 for $5. If everyone can email me your interest at [email protected] have 3 websites of interest and it's rough to keep up with. Going for a release in 3 weeks doing final tweaking and touching up. Try and get a pic up soon. Interest in thes has taken off like a wild fire about 30 wanted know. Keep you updated. 

Regards Jason


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And why would Aristo object? A nice accessory to their products.


----------

